# E2CR2 method example solve thread



## V Achyuthan (Nov 23, 2021)

More info on this method can be found here - https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/E2CR2

D2 L2 B2 D F2 D L2 U' R2 U R2 U R' F D2 U' L' F D' L B' D' 
y // inspection
L' F' L2 U' D B // EO
U2 L D' R2 U R' U' L U L' // LB
U r2 // 223
// CP skip !!!!
R U R U' R' U' R' U' R2 U' R' U R U' R' // RB
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 // ZBLL
42 STM

Next : U2 L2 U2 R F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 R B2 L B R B2 R' D F L2 D


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 23, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : U2 L2 U2 R F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 R B2 L B R B2 R' D F L2 D


y // inspection
R2 L2 F' // EO
U' R2 U R2 U2 R L2 U' L' // LB
U' R' U' r2 // 223
// CP skip!!!!!!!!
U2 R' U R U' R U R2 U R U R' U' R // RB
U2 R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U2 // ZBLL
43 STM

Next : D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R F2 R' U2 B U R B F' D2 B2 U' F2 L'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 23, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R F2 R' U2 B U R B F' D2 B2 U' F2 L'


U B R D' R' F' // EO
D L D U R2 L' U L // LB
r2 U R2 U r2 // 223
R U' R' U2 D' R U R' D // CP
U R2 U' R U' R U' R2 U R // RB
U2 R' U' R U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R U // ZBLL
53 STM

Next : B' L' F2 B2 U2 D' F' D L U2 B' L2 B D2 L2 B U2 R2 F B2 R2


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 23, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 // ZBLL


I love how anti-sune ZBLL sucks but that's the regular algorithm.


----------



## ruffleduck (Nov 23, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> I love how anti-sune ZBLL sucks but that's the regular algorithm.


Antisune ZBLL is one of the best ZBLL sets... most people just don't bother learning it because OCLL>PLL is very fast


----------



## Mehta Cuber 2904 (Nov 24, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> I love how anti-sune ZBLL sucks but that's the regular algorithm.


A solver could have actually done a back sune, if he didn't recognize it would skip pll if he did anti sune. So this is also considered a ZBLL.


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 24, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : B' L' F2 B2 U2 D' F' D L U2 B' L2 B D2 L2 B U2 R2 F B2 R2


R B2 U B' // EO
L D2 U' L' U L U' R U L U L' // LB
R2 U r' U2 r U2 r2 // 223
R2 D R' U R D' // CP
R U R2 U' R' U' R' U' R2 U' R' U R U R' // RB
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // ZBLL
54 STM

Next : F2 R' B2 L B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R F2 L' D' U' R' D F' U' B' D' B'


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 24, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> R B2 U B' // EO
> L D2 U' L' U L U' R U L U L' // LB
> R2 U r' U2 r U2 r2 // 223
> R2 D R' U R D' // CP
> ...



z2 // 50 ETM
U B // CP line (2)
l L U M' U' L' U M' U' L2 U z // FB + dBR + FRE (12/14)
M2 U' M U // EO (4/18)
r U R' U2 R U R' // dFR (7/25)
U' M2 // DBM (2/27)
U S R2' S' R r U2 // DFM + DRS (7/34)
r' U2 R U2 R U R' U' R' U R U2 R U2 R' U2 // 2GLL (16/50)

NEXT:
U2 F R2 B L2 D2 B' R2 D2 F D' L2 B' F' L F D' R' U


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 24, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> z2 // 50 ETM
> U B // CP line (2)
> l L U M' U' L' U M' U' L2 U z // FB + dBR + FRE (12/14)
> M2 U' M U // EO (4/18)
> ...


don't get me wrong. not trying to be rude or anything. But this isn't E2CR2
These are the steps for reference
EO+FB
223 (Add DF and DB edges)
Place D layer corners in the D layer and solve CP using one algorithm
RB
2GLL

U2 F R2 B L2 D2 B' R2 D2 F D' L2 B' F' L F D' R' U
y // inspection
U' B' D R' F // EO
R2 F2 R' d2 R U2 F2 U' L' U L // FB
U' R2 U' r2 // 223
U2 R2 D R' U R D' // CP
R U' R2 U2 R2 U R U' R U R' U2 R U R' // RB
U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U' R U' R' // ZBLL
54 STM

Next : B2 D B2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' R B U2 F' D B2 D L2 R'


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 24, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> don't get me wrong. not trying to be rude or anything. But this isn't E2CR2
> These are the steps for reference
> EO+FB
> 223 (Add DF and DB edges)
> ...


I did CPEOFB > RB > cleaned up edges > 2GLL.
I mean, it's slightly different, but I was just winging it.
Solving CP in 2 moves seemed easier than going through all of the process...

EDIT: How is the first step (FBEO) at an average of ~14.8 moves in your solves thus far supposed to be plannable in inspection?


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 25, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> EDIT: How is the first step (FBEO) at an average of ~14.8 moves in your solves thus far supposed to be plannable in inspection?


You can just plan EO square like squall and then track the other pair.


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 25, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : B2 D B2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' R B U2 F' D B2 D L2 R


F' U2 L' R' B // EO
U L' D U' R2 L' U L // LB
U2 R' U' r2 // 223
// CP skip !!!!
R' U2 R2 U R U' R U2 R' U2 R' U R U' R' // RB
R U' R' U2 R U R' U R' U' R U R U R' U' R' U R U2 // ZBLL
52 STM
49 with cancellations

Next : R2 F U2 B U2 F L2 F D2 L2 D2 F L' F' R' B D L' F L U' F


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 25, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Next : R2 F U2 B U2 F L2 F D2 L2 D2 F L' F' R' B D L' F L U' F


R' B' R L F' // EO
U' R' u2 R2 U F2 // LB
U2 R' r2 U' r2 // 223
R' U' R U' D' R U R' D // CP
U' R U R' U2 R2 U R' U2 R U' R' U' R // RB
U2 R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U // ZBLL
52 STM

Next : R2 U L2 F2 D R2 B2 D F2 D2 L2 U2 L' U2 F' U B U B' R F'


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 5, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> R' B' R L F' // EO
> U' R' u2 R2 U F2 // LB
> U2 R' r2 U' r2 // 223
> R' U' R U' D' R U R' D // CP
> ...



z y2 // inspect
U2 L2 U' R' F' // EOLOL (5)
D2 l2 D' F2 D' F2 // pEO223 (6/11)
U2 R' U' D' R U R' D // permute D corners & CP (8/19)
U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' // dfR (6/25)
U R' U R U' R' U' R // LS (8/33)
// CO skip!
M2 U' M U2 M U M U2 M' // L5EP (9/42)

next:
D2 F D2 B' F' L2 F' R2 D2 F' L2 R' D2 B R' U F2 R' D


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 5, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> z y2 // inspect
> U2 L2 U' R' F' // EOLOL (5)
> D2 l2 D' F2 D' F2 // pEO223 (6/11)
> U2 R' U' D' R U R' D // permute D corners & CP (8/19)
> ...


This looks like a good method. 
z2 U' F L U2 L' // EOLOL
U' R' U' R F2 D F2 R U r U2 r' // pEO223
R2 D R' U R D' // CP
R2 U R U R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R // 2 pairs cancelled into CLL
y U' M U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U M2 U // L5EP

Next : B2 L' B2 L2 U2 R F2 R2 U2 R' D2 U2 F' U' L' F' L2 D L R2 D2


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 15, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> This looks like a good method.
> z2 U' F L U2 L' // EOLOL
> U' R' U' R F2 D F2 R U r U2 r' // pEO223
> R2 D R' U R D' // CP
> ...



//pseudo a little out of control here
R U L B L' U L (U' D) L' U L D' // EOsquare (11)
M' U2 M U2 L' U' L // FBLS (7/18)
R r2 U' r2 // solve dM (4/22)
U' R // permute DR corners (2/24)
D' R U R' D // good + adj (5/29)
U' S' U2 S U' R' U' S R2 S' R2 // NMSB (11/40)
U' R' U' R U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R // 2GLL (14/54)
U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' // fix pseudo (6/60)

NEXT: 
R2 D2 L F2 R' U2 F2 L' B2 R2 D2 U L D B F R U' F' D'


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 16, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> R2 D2 L F2 R' U2 F2 L' B2 R2 D2 U L D B F R U' F' D'


y B' L B F2 U F // EO
L D' R2 D U' R U' R2 L' U L // FB
U' R' U R U' r2 // dM
U R2 E y R U R' E' y' // CP
R U' R U R2 U2 R' U2 R U R' // RB
U' R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' // ZBLL
57 STM

Next : R2 U' F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' L2 F' R2 B' R F' L B F2 D2


----------



## tsmosher (Jan 21, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> y B' L B F2 U F // EO
> L D' R2 D U' R U' R2 L' U L // FB
> U' R' U R U' r2 // dM
> U R2 E y R U R' E' y' // CP
> ...


y' z2
U2 F r' U R u2 // FB (6)
R U M U R' U M2 // dM (7/13)
U' S' U R U2 R' S // EO (7/20)
// R U2 R // CP skip!!
R' U R U R U2 R U R' // dfR (9/29)
U2 R' U' R U R' U' R // LS (8/37)
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U' // 2GLL (13/50)

NEXT: 
R' U' F' U L2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 U B2 R U' L B' R D U2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 22, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> R' U' F' U L2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 U B2 R U' L B' R D U2


z2 D L R' U F // EO
U' R' U' R' U R U' R U R' d2 // FB
U' R U r2 // dM
(R2) // CP SKIP!!!!
U' R U' R U R' U' R U' R' U R U R // RB
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U2 // ZBLL
47 STM
46 STM with cancellation

Next : F2 R' U R2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' L U' R F D2 B2 U


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 1, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> z2 D L R' U F // EO
> U' R' U' R' U R U' R U R' d2 // FB
> U' R U r2 // dM
> (R2) // CP SKIP!!!!
> ...


y2
D L' D' U' B' L D' R D' L2 U2 L // XEOcross (12)
U2 R U' R' L U2 L' // dBL (7/19)
U' (U' D) R' U R D' // fix CP (6/25)
R' U2 R U R' U' R
U2 R U' R' U R U R' // L2P (15/40)
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' // easy 2GLL (9/49)

NEXT: B' R F D' L F' L U R' F2 U2 F' R2 B U2 F L2 D2 F' U2 R2


----------

